# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Spring 2012 BOTTLE STOPPER BOX PASS



## JMC

OK I will start the Stopper pass.

If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 10 Stopper blanks 1.5"x1.5"x2.5".

Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.

1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.

2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)

3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35

4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 10 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.

7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!

8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.

10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.

Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.
1. JMC
2. brown down
3. txpaulie
4. Vern Tator 
5. BassBlaster
6. West River WoodWorks
7. DKMD
8. Kevin 
9. davidgiul
10. kweinert


----------



## brown down

JMC said:


> OK I will start the Stopper pass.
> 
> If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 10 Stopper blanks 1.5"x1.5"x2.5".
> 
> Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.
> 
> 1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.
> 
> 2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)
> 
> 3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35
> 
> 4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 10 blanks going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.
> 
> 7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!
> 
> 8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.
> 
> 10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.
> 
> Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.
> 
> Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.
> 1. JMC
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.


i think i am interested in this. wood must be dried and turnable, i hope? what are the required lengths?


----------



## BassBlaster

The size is at the top of the page.

There isnt any rule about wood being dry vs. green. At least not in my pen blank pass. I didnt see any additional rules added to this one.

JMC, you need to change the # in rule number five.

I want in this one but dont add me just yet. My table saw got sent back to Grizzly because its defective. It hasnt been replaced just yet. I need to make sure I have stopper blanks that fit the size limits first. I may have to drag out the ole direct drive aluminum top POS Crapsman saw to cut some down!!


----------



## brown down

BassBlaster said:


> The size is at the top of the page.
> 
> There isnt any rule about wood being dry vs. green. At least not in my pen blank pass. I didnt see any additional rules added to this one.
> 
> JMC, you need to change the # in rule number five.
> 
> I want in this one but dont add me just yet. My table saw got sent back to Grizzly because its defective. It hasnt been replaced just yet. I need to make sure I have stopper blanks that fit the size limits first. I may have to drag out the ole direct drive aluminum top POS Crapsman saw to cut some down!!



i must have missed that when i was speed reading lol thanks. I am in


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> ...
> 
> JMC, you need to change the # in rule number five.
> ..



Good eye (I fixed it for him). 



.


----------



## txpaulie

In...

p


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> JMC, you need to change the # in rule number five.
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye (I fixed it for him).
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Are you sure? Its corrected where brown down qouted it but the original post still says 20. Maybe it just hasnt changed on my end, I dunno???


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> JMC, you need to change the # in rule number five.
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye (I fixed it for him).
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Its corrected where brown down qouted it but the original post still says 20. Maybe it just hasnt changed on my end, I dunno???
Click to expand...


Okay . . . GREAT eye. :dash2::dash2:


----------



## JMC

Thanks for the help Kevin and Dennis, I thought I read through good enough to make the changes "OOPS". List is updated, Kevin, you did not say you were in but if you got pre-occupied and forgot, no problem. Either way Jeff was first up.


----------



## Kevin

JMC said:


> ...Kevin, you did not say you were in but if you got pre-occupied and forgot, no problem. Either way Jeff was first up.



No I'm not in yet. I don't want to be behind Paul because he would take all 10 and stuff the box with sawdust for me. 

:rofl2:


Actually I was just waiting to see if it was going to fill up fast I didn't want to take a slot since I'm already in the pen blank pass. But if it goes slow I'll jump in to help it along. 


:dance:


----------



## JMC

I'm not waiting for it to fill I'll go ahead and get it rolling.


----------



## Vern Tator

OK I've got some good stopper material. I'm in as long as I don't have to actually turn any stoppers. Think I have some chestnut burl and lots of Big Leaf Maple burl, maybe some Madrone , or even some Fiddleback maple or what ever I have been acquiring. This just might be fun.


----------



## BassBlaster

Okay, go ahead and add me to the list. I think I got enough stuff of the proper size to play along!!


----------



## JMC

Wow that was too cool, I am mentally connected with this thread, I just click on your name to copy and it magically appear next in line. OK who's next?


----------



## BassBlaster

Lol, I thought the same thing on my pen blanks thread!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I have been waiting long enough, wanted to give others a chance to join in the fun. Sign me up if you will have me!:scratch_one-s_head:
Hey BassBlaster, you could drive that up to Northwest Ohio and save the shipping!:i_dunno:Na na na na naah nah.


----------



## davebug

West River WoodWorks said:


> I have been waiting long enough, wanted to give others a chance to join in the fun. Sign me up if you will have me!:scratch_one-s_head:
> Hey BassBlaster, you could drive that up to Northwest Ohio and save the shipping!:i_dunno:Na na na na naah nah.



Small world I used to live in Weston. Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## brown down

just got the package today, AWESOME!!!!!!
[attachment=4451]
GET READY PAULIE YOUR NEXT!!!!


----------



## DKMD

Alright... I'll play too! I've got some nasty old burly stoppers that could use a change of scenery!


----------



## BassBlaster

West River WoodWorks said:


> I have been waiting long enough, wanted to give others a chance to join in the fun. Sign me up if you will have me!:scratch_one-s_head:
> Hey BassBlaster, you could drive that up to Northwest Ohio and save the shipping!:i_dunno:Na na na na naah nah.



I could but then I'd wind up buying a load of wood and be in trouble when I got home....


----------



## Kevin

Okay I guess I am in too if you will have me James (sneaky me I waited until David joined  )


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Okay I guess I am in too if you will have me James (sneaky me I waited until David joined  )



That changes my plan to recycle the cutoffs from the fBE you sent me... Or does it!:rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul

JMC said:


> OK I will start the Stopper pass.
> 
> If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 10 Stopper blanks 1.5"x1.5"x2.5".
> 
> Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.
> 
> 1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.
> 
> 2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)
> 
> 3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35
> 
> 4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 10 blanks going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.
> 
> 7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!
> 
> 8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.
> 
> 10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.
> 
> Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.
> 
> Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.
> 1. JMC
> 2. brown down
> 3. txpaulie
> 4. Vern Tator
> 5. BassBlaster
> 6. West River WoodWorks
> 7. DKMD
> 8. Kevin
> 9.
> 10.


Can I play too? I promise I won't stick any pine in there. I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game? I can get that flat rate for the same price as the rest of you mainlanders.


----------



## JMC

"I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game?" Need a Zip I can't seem to find one for your area. I think Hawaii is list as part of Continental U.S.


----------



## DKMD

JMC said:


> "I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game?" Need a Zip I can't seem to find one for your area. I think Hawaii is list as part of Continental U.S.



Shipping cost is the same to HI as to the rest of the US for the flat rate boxes… Even if it wasn't, I'd be happy to cover extra shipping to keep a fellow hoarder in the loop.


----------



## brown down

DKMD said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game?" Need a Zip I can't seem to find one for your area. I think Hawaii is list as part of Continental U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping cost is the same to HI as to the rest of the US for the flat rate boxes… Even if it wasn't, I'd be happy to cover extra shipping to keep a fellow hoarder in the loop.
Click to expand...

it cost the same. its part of the US i just checked at the post office!
txpaulie Its on its way you should get it around monday


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game?" Need a Zip I can't seem to find one for your area. I think Hawaii is list as part of Continental U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping cost is the same to HI as to the rest of the US for the flat rate boxes… Even if it wasn't, I'd be happy to cover extra shipping to keep a fellow hoarder in the loop.
Click to expand...


David it's not you shipping to David it's me. 

But I'm with David I'd cover the extra cost to David but fortunately there is no extra cost it's the same. 

David, I got behind you because you have cool wood no don't send me no FBE if you can help it I'm covered up with it. 

David, if you want some FBE I'll send you some. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I just reread the rules and it says Continental US. Does Kaua'i kick me out of the game?" Need a Zip I can't seem to find one for your area. I think Hawaii is list as part of Continental U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping cost is the same to HI as to the rest of the US for the flat rate boxes… Even if it wasn't, I'd be happy to cover extra shipping to keep a fellow hoarder in the loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David it's not you shipping to David it's me.
> 
> But I'm with David I'd cover the extra cost to David but fortunately there is no extra cost it's the same.
> 
> David, I got behind you because you have cool wood no don't send me no FBE if you can help it I'm covered up with it.
> 
> David, if you want some FBE I'll send you some.
> 
> Clear as mud?
Click to expand...

Yep. Thanks


----------



## kweinert

Count me in if there's still room.

Damn, but this wood addiction this is hard to shake. I held off as long as I could but still got sucked in :)


----------



## JMC

Yee Haa we have a full roster let the game continue. Thanks all for participating. Not much good at maps though.


----------



## bearmanric

I guess no interest sorry. Rick


----------



## txpaulie

bearmanric said:


> I guess no interest sorry. Rick



Sorry Ric...

We'll get you in next time 'round, fer sure!
I've seen your stuff!:clapping:

This arrived today, I'll grab three, replace, and send off to the next guy...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics254.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics255.jpg


----------



## txpaulie

PM yer addy, Vern!:clapping:

p


----------



## Kevin

Rick it's really up to the coordinator whether or not he wants to extend the passing around. If JMC wants to have you in the loop he can, but he isn't obligated. I know what kind of wood you have and if I were him I'd slip you in last right before the box came back to me! 

I'm not trying to persuade James I'm more explaining to you how it works. All the spots were already filled when you posted. If he wants to keep it closed (I kind of don't blame him if he does because it might not ever end if he started letting it continue indefinately) you can start a box pass and just call it "generic blank box pass" or whatever and specifiy the size. For example 1.5" blanks work for everything from resawn pen blanks to game calls to bottle stoppers you name it. 

If you do start one I want to be right behind you I know what kind of wood you have and what kind of guy you are!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Ok, Im not sure who Rick is but he could have my spot on the bottle stopper pass. 
Im already in the pen blank pass, so its no big deal for him to take my spot if thats ok with everyone else.:i_dunno:
Let me know what you all think? :yes: or :stop:
Tom


----------



## JMC

Now I'm just about sold on the idea of him taking your spot but not literally, if we do that he would have to go to the end of the line #10 and I would be forced to get his pass. LOL


----------



## Vern Tator

The box arrived today,[attachment=4870][attachment=4871] I took 3 and put 3 in and sent it on it's way to Ohio.


----------



## JMC

What is the gray 1?


----------



## Vern Tator

:scratch_one-s_head: Oh ya the gray one, the one that is on the shelf in my shop, that is buckeye. :rofl2:


----------



## BassBlaster

The box showed up at my place today.

This is what was in it....

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0811a.jpg

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0812a.jpg

Sorry for the blurry pics again guys. I really am trying to learn how to use this camera, I swear!!

The ones that are difficult to read are Chestnut Burl, Big Leaf Maple Burl and Madrone. I took 3 and replaced them and the box will be on its way tomorrow!!


----------



## leviblue

Nice blanks going around in the pass. So when are the photos of the finished products being posted?


----------



## Vern Tator

:timeout: Wait a minute, I signed on to this cuz I could trade wood, but didn't have to actually turn it. With this request I will have to learn to turn bottle stoppers  I guess I can put that right after mama's list, build a new fence, replace and enlarge that back porch, and help with the landscaping. And that is her *April* list. I poured concrete today, so now I have a couple of days grace there, but I discovered yesterday the some of the bowls that I show at the Sunday Market in Fremont got wet in the truck last week. I wrap them in old tee shirts to travel, so they sat for a couple of days in damp to wet tee shirts. :dash2: I was the real looser in that wet tee shirt contest. Sooooo I get to sand and refinish 5 bowls this week. You will note that I said show in the market. Yesterday I made a whopping $25, and it cost me $45 to enter. I really is a privilege to be self employed some times. However off the top of my head, I could name 50 thing that would be far worse than watching the crowd at the market. So when I finish with all of the above I need to turn my 12 mills for the week and then I can learn bottle stoppers, if I can remember that long. :fool3:


----------



## Vern Tator

Turning bottle stoppers is kind of fun, and pretty easy as long as I don't follow the directions. The directions for the chuck to hold the block were to drill a 23/64 hole and thread it on. Well in Kingwood that is accurate, but in maple burl or chestnut burl, it is way way tooo big. I decided to raid my burl supply of "pieces too small to save" and practiced on that. Saving to good stuff that I got in the pass. With the recommended hole size, and I drilled 8 blanks, the wood just spun on the mandrel. Stuffed shavings in the over sized hole and with the aid of the tailstock I managed to turn some. First we have bigleaf maple burl times 3.

[attachment=5185]

Then we have Chestnut burl, bigleaf maple burl and dyed bigleaf maple burl. 

[attachment=5186]

I have seen some really cool work done by dying burl, but I can't seem to get the hang of it. It is usually too dark for my taste. And finally we have 2 from the box pass. They are Buckeye and Kingwood. 

[attachment=5187]

I really liked turning the Kingwood. It's hard and holds detail really well. Hardly had to sand after turning with a skew. Smells like it may be a member of the rosewood family (dalbergia?) In fact next time I will wear my respirator, it seemed like any minute it was going to be a problem, but it wasn't.


----------



## davidgiul

Vern Tator said:


> Turning bottle stoppers is kind of fun, and pretty easy as long as I don't follow the directions. The directions for the chuck to hold the block were to drill a 23/64 hole and thread it on. Well in Kingwood that is accurate, but in maple burl or chestnut burl, it is way way tooo big. I decided to raid my burl supply of "pieces too small to save" and practiced on that. Saving to good stuff that I got in the pass. With the recommended hole size, and I drilled 8 blanks, the wood just spun on the mandrel. Stuffed shavings in the over sized hole and with the aid of the tailstock I managed to turn some.
> First we have bigleaf maple burl times 3.
> Then we have Chestnut burl, bigleaf maple burl and dyed bigleaf maple burl. I have seen some really cool work done by dying burl, but I can't seem to get the hang of it. It is usually too dark for my taste. And finally we have 2 from the box pass. They are Buckeye and Kingwood. I really liked turning the Kingwood. It's hard and holds detail really well. Hardly had to sand after turning with a skew. Smells like it may be a member of the rosewood family (dalbergia?) In fact next time I will wear my respirator, it seemed like any minute it was going to be a problem, but it wasn't.


Yep, it is a rosewood. Nice bottle stopper.


----------



## bearmanric

Like the kingwood stopper the best. Rick


----------



## Kevin

That's pretty stuff Vern. 

I re-arranged your text and image code inserts to how I think you wanted them. Let me know if it is not how you intended.


----------



## bearmanric

Got the wood yesterday . heading to Dave Keller tomorrow in Oklahoma. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2004-7.jpg


----------



## bearmanric

Shipped yesterday. Heading to oklahoma enjoy David. Rick


----------



## Kevin

David, let me know if you need my address again. If you're like me it's hard to keep track. 

:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> David, let me know if you need my address again. If you're like me it's hard to keep track.
> 
> :scratch_one-s_head:




I've got it, Kevin! It's on the wall in the men's room at the local wood mart... It says, "For flaming box elder, call...":lolol:


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> David, let me know if you need my address again. If you're like me it's hard to keep track.
> 
> :scratch_one-s_head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it, Kevin! It's on the wall in the men's room at the local wood mart... It says, "For flaming box elder, call...":lolol:
Click to expand...



:noway:

:ireful:

Now I'm pissed. 


:fit:

Tell me you're joking!!

:censored2:

:rant2:



I have a 55 gallon drum of whupass and I'm fixing to come pour it all over you.

:boxing5:

:karate:

WALMART CUSTOMERS CAN'T AFFORD MY WOOD YOU DUMMIE! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?!!! 


:smack:


YOU SHOULD HAVE WRITTEN IT IN A DILLARDS STALL!!!! 


:rotflmao3:

:teethlaugh:


----------



## DKMD

Wal-mart?:signhuh: You couldn't drag me into a Wal-mart! :noway:

I typed WOOD mart… Very high end clientele there!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Wal-mart?:signhuh: You couldn't drag me into a Wal-mart! :noway:
> 
> I typed WOOD mart… Very high end clientele there!



Oh. :embaressedsmile:

okay in that case then . . 


:thanx:


----------



## txpaulie

Break it up, you two!

I thought I'd share my pickin's from the box pass...

Pa-duke, oak burl, and per-simmon...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics272.jpg


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done! I had my eye on that oak burl...:cray:


----------



## DKMD

The box landed here yesterday or day before, but I've been hammered at work! Lovely stuff… I'm thinking of taking the whole stash and making a run for Mexico!:evillaugh: Of course, I'd have to drive by Kevin's house, so I'll probably just mail them to him.

[attachment=5389][attachment=5390]

The package will go back in the mail today or tomorrow at the latest! Fun!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> The box landed here yesterday or day before, but I've been hammered at work! Lovely stuff… I'm thinking of taking the whole stash and making a run for Mexico!:evillaugh: Of course, I'd have to drive by Kevin's house, so I'll probably just mail them to him.
> 
> 
> 
> The package will go back in the mail today or tomorrow at the latest! Fun!



It will go today or Monday but not tomorrow. You really *have* been hammered at work, and maybe "hammered" off work especially.


----------



## brown down

txpaulie said:


> Break it up, you two!
> 
> I thought I'd share my pickin's from the box pass...
> 
> Pa-duke, oak burl, and per-simmon...
> 
> p
> http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics272.jpg



nicely done, i recognize one of them  how is the edge on your tools after that oak :rotflmao3: that stuff is hard!


----------



## txpaulie

Yep, that stuff is hard!

Beautiful, too!

We need to figure a way to get more of it down to Texas...:i_dunno:

p


----------



## davidgiul

Yikes. I just realized that Kevin is in front of me.:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Yikes. I just realized that Kevin is in front of me.:davidguil:



I'll probably send it to Timbuktu first so don't get your hopes up too high. 

 
I might even send it to :roypine: to fill it with some of his precious P for you. 

Or to :walnut1950: up there in the arctic so he can fill the box with snow - bet he still has some up there and I know you ain't seen any in a while. 

One thing is sure I ain't giving you any of my :ufw: I got one box from him 10 years ago and ain't seen a sliver of wood since. :naughty:

I ought to send it to :cof: no telling what you'd get from him probably not wood though. Couple of old crawdads, a baggie of rice, and a good ass-chewin for not sending him any wood latley.

If I send it to :jtaew: you for certain wouldn't get nothin but an empty box that would just be a snack for him. 

:wasntme:

:wasntme2:


----------



## Kevin

:happymail:


Got some ugly bits of wood in the mail today. David in Oklahoa thank you my friend they are very nice. Thanks for the extra filler I will send that on too since I am not greedy. Kind of mad you didn't send any P but I'll make sure to correct that when I forward . . . . . 

[attachment=5560]


I'll be keeping some and sending the rest to :davidguil: this doesn't seem fair. Since I'm keeping five of them you are only going to get five. You're going to get ripped off man. I feel bad so I'm going to fill the void with my best P specimens. 

After all I always try to give more than I receive and if I send you pine you'll be getting a *lot more* air since those exotics are air-hogs. Too dense and all you can't get any air with that stuff at all. 

I got you covered. 

:no dice. more please:
:hatsoff:


----------



## DKMD

Glad they made it, Kevin! It's been fun watching this box transform from place to place!


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> :happymail:
> 
> 
> Got some ugly bits of wood in the mail today. David in Oklahoa thank you my friend they are very nice. Thanks for the extra filler I will send that on too since I am not greedy. Kind of mad you didn't send any P but I'll make sure to correct that when I forward . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping some and sending the rest to :davidguil: this doesn't seem fair. Since I'm keeping five of them you are only going to get five. You're going to get ripped off man. I feel bad so I'm going to fill the void with my best P specimens.
> 
> After all I always try to give more than I receive and if I send you pine you'll be getting a *lot more* air since those exotics are air-hogs. Too dense and all you can't get any air with that stuff at all.
> 
> I got you covered.
> 
> :no dice. more please:
> :hatsoff:


Yeah you're a real pal. I am most definitely breaking out in a sweat. I am gonna send you some monkey butt for all your kindness.:davidguil:
PS Don't worry kweinert I got your back.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kevin

Okay the box is finally on its way back to Tennessee to complete the cycle. This was fun!


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Okay the box is finally on its way back to Tennessee to complete the cycle. This was fun!


-1:davidguil:


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the box is finally on its way back to Tennessee to complete the cycle. This was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -1:davidguil:
Click to expand...


Oh yeah my bad. It's on it's way to Kauai. 


:rofl2:


----------



## JMC

Wow, the last leg will be a coast to coast to almost another coast, hmmm maybe I'll get a little bit of that local stuff over the waters.


----------



## Kevin

:davidguil: did you forget to take pictures? 



:pics:


Tell Suzy the honey do's got to wait a few minutes and get that camera out yoiu've had them since Friday. We need . . . .

:kewlpics:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> :davidguil: did you forget to take pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> :pics:
> 
> 
> Tell Suzy the honey do's got to wait a few minutes and get that camera out yoiu've had them since Friday. We need . . . .
> 
> :kewlpics:


Well well well, let's see what we have here. Sure you want everyone to see what kinda of stuff you sent your ole pal out here in Kaua'i? 

Picture of wood I got from Kevin, since he is so insistent. I will post a picture of what I sent a little later.:davidguil:
[attachment=5720]
Looks like someone raided the pen blank pass. I think I will have to confiscate those pen blanks.


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> .... I will post a picture of what I sent a little later...





Not supposed to do that. The next guy in line does. Spoils the surprise of getting it. 


Thanks for the pic.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I will post a picture of what I sent a little later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not supposed to do that. The next guy in line does. Spoils the surprise of getting it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic.
Click to expand...

Saved by procrastination. "Too many damn rules.Yeah :davidguil:


----------



## davidgiul

kweinert 
Mailing the BS package today(no I am not talking about DR. Kev's dissertations)
Dave

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kweinert

So, after a holiday weekend and me working from home on Tuesday (and my PO Box is closer to work than home), I finally was able to open the little box of surprises:

[attachment=6218]

And as an added bonus you can see why I can't stick an after-market splitter on this old saw.

It's already been repacked. I'll print out the label and it'll go out tomorrow.

Ken


----------



## Kevin

[attachment=6249]

I didn't know Joe Rebuild was in this pass! 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> I didn't know Joe Rebuild was in this pass!
> 
> 
> :rotflmao3:



Just taking care of my pal in Texas.


----------



## JMC

The pass is complete, thanks to all who participated. If there is more interest I would be happy to pass it on in Stopper pass #2.
[attachment=6404]
[attachment=6405]
For some reason the ladies really seem to like 1 of the pen blanks.


----------



## kweinert

JMC said:


> The pass is complete, thanks to all who participated. If there is more interest I would be happy to pass it on in Stopper pass #2.
> 
> 
> For some reason the ladies really seem to like 1 of the pen blanks.



Just for the record - the unmarked waxed one is ash, harvested from tree trimmings around my workplace. Sorry about that - realized I forgot to mark it after I sealed up the box.


----------

